# I want my sherpa soft again.



## kellid

just that. how do i get my sherpa soft again. i have kissaluvs 0, and he didn't wear them long at all, but i want to either give them to a friend or sell them, and i want them soft, like when i bought them. i use tide and dry them. they are kind of nubby now. i've tried sun, and machine drying. can anyone help with this?


----------



## kellid

hopin' for some help.


----------



## Basylica

Unfortunately they don't make it anymore, but i've had wonderful luck using downy advanced on my hemp/oc/sherpa diapers. I've sent prefolds to friends and they hae exclaimed I must be some sort of diapering goddess to keep my diapers so soft....not realizing I had stockpiled DA









I've *heard* that e-cover softener is approved for diaper use as well.
I use the DA probably every other wash, and about 1/3rd of the reccomended ammt in a HE frontloader.

Any more and I eventually DO get buildup (And they get stinky!!) but I have had no problems with repelling or anything like that.
I don't use it on my PUL items, but I wash pul pockets/covers seperate, and all my cotton/hemp diapers and inserts seperate.

I plan on buying some e-cover once my DA stash gives out.
Bastards. how could they discontinue the ONLY widely available diaper-safe softener and replace it with that overly perfumed febreeze crap???


----------



## susieinms

Well I haven't tried this, but a lady here at mdc just found out that her dh has been using fabric softener in their dipes all along. She said that she has had no problems with repelling, or stink, or anything. Just look for the cloth diapering miracle thread to her her story.


----------



## kellid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica* 
Unfortunately they don't make it anymore, but i've had wonderful luck using downy advanced on my hemp/oc/sherpa diapers. I've sent prefolds to friends and they hae exclaimed I must be some sort of diapering goddess to keep my diapers so soft....not realizing I had stockpiled DA









I've *heard* that e-cover softener is approved for diaper use as well.
I use the DA probably every other wash, and about 1/3rd of the reccomended ammt in a HE frontloader.

Any more and I eventually DO get buildup (And they get stinky!!) but I have had no problems with repelling or anything like that.
I don't use it on my PUL items, but I wash pul pockets/covers seperate, and all my cotton/hemp diapers and inserts seperate.

I plan on buying some e-cover once my DA stash gives out.
Bastards. how could they discontinue the ONLY widely available diaper-safe softener and replace it with that overly perfumed febreeze crap???









what made it diaper safe?

Quote:

susieinms Well I haven't tried this, but a lady here at mdc just found out that her dh has been using fabric softener in their dipes all along. She said that she has had no problems with repelling, or stink, or anything. Just look for the cloth diapering miracle thread to her her story.
i read that, but i,ve always wondered if dryer sheets had the same effect as the liquis, kwim?


----------



## jessitron

Y'know, my sherpa stays reasonably soft as long as we dry it in the dryer and not on the line. But when I loan diapers out to a certain friend, they come back crunchy. I think it's a difference in the water. Not that that helps any.


----------



## kellid

that helps alot, i should probably stop trying and except that my water.......sucks.


----------



## huskermommy

I wonder if water softner would help?


----------



## kellid

ya mean like calgon or borax?


----------



## midwifetx

You can use Mag Sulphate to soften water (Epsom Salts) FWIW


----------



## studentmama

I would try borax, that always seemed to help our laundry(although other types of fabric) be more soft./


----------



## lexbeach

Could it be build-up? I just bought some used diapers (sherpa loveybums) at the consignment store and they were stiff and a little crunchy. I actually wouldn't have bought them except they were in a set with a gorgeous wool cover (5 diapers and one cover for $15), so I took the risk, hoping that I'd be able to launder them soft again. They smelled totally fine. I have no idea what the washing history was. BUT, I have never seen so many suds come out of my washer after washing them with Charlie's Soap! It took four full cycles to get the suds out. And now the diapers are soft and fluffy.

Just an idea.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## huskermommy

I was thinking calgon... I've never used softner but have wondered about it since sometimes the dipes seemed stiff.

that being said, build up could be a possibility. since we switched to dawn, the dipes have been softer than before.


----------



## momsmyjob

I second Downy Advanced! When they discontinued it I went out and bought nearly 30 bottles. I still have enough to last a few more years. So for we haven't had any problems with it and my prefolds are soo soft


----------



## spatulagirl

Last year a lady here used vinegar and said it worked wonderfully.


----------



## Basylica

I've tried vinigar and it just made my diapers smell like salad








I think the vinigar/baking soda method only works on certain types of water....either that or neither works well with a frontloader









DA and ecover are supposed to not have erm..animal fats?
They are designed for towels, and to not coat the fibers like a regular softener so that they don't get buildup/waterproof.
DA was discontinued for the new febreeze crap. Ugh.
Ecover I haven't tried, but rumor has it, it functions the same.

Of course, just like with detergent, too much or too often it WILL buildup a little...but you can use it pretty consistantly without much trouble.


----------



## marymamma

I use a little bit of regular Downy once in a while and have had no problems with buildup or repelling. I use about half of the recommended amount for a medium size load.


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marymamma* 
I use a little bit of regular Downy once in a while and have had no problems with buildup or repelling. I use about half of the recommended amount for a medium size load.

I do the same thing.


----------



## huskermommy

Do you use Free & Clear Downy or just any?


----------



## marymamma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
Do you use Free & Clear Downy or just any?

Just the regular - haven't seen the Free & Clear. I'll have to try that


----------



## LizaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
Do you use Free & Clear Downy or just any?

I use Free & Clear, because that's what we use on the rest of our clothes.


----------



## marymamma

Anyone ever try Seventh Generation or Green Mountain fabric softners? Those are both supposed to be free of the petroleum based cleaners and animal tallow derivatives.


----------

